# Sticky  Please Read Before Posting in this Forum



## Cookiegal

The purpose of this forum is to discuss creating, designing, developing and maintaining your web site(s).

Often this involves seeking assistance with various coding languages. When posting any type of code, please be sure to use "Code" tags so that it displays properly in order to avoid having undesirable images such as smilies showing in place of the desired characters.

In order to do that you can click on the "Insert" icon in the toolbar of the reply box (three dots with an arrow to the right" and then select "Code" from the drop down menu. Select the coding language from the list of options then type or paste your text in the code box then click on "continue" to insert it in your post.


----------

